# My Take on Flaganus



## Talysian (May 31, 2010)

My takes on the Flaganus encounter and Torrent. 

Keep in Mind 1. I have six players so I threw the extra monster in.  2. I use some house rules. Which are Creatures use Average Damage and get a +1d6 per tier to Crits, and I have players roll their defense vrs the attack score.


----------



## Talysian (May 31, 2010)

Nothing to see here look below.


----------



## Morrus (May 31, 2010)

Eeeek! Red text on black background make my eyes hurty!


----------



## Talysian (May 31, 2010)

Fixethed 







And yes I noticed Torrents equipment is wrong... It's right on my word document ;p


----------



## Daern (May 31, 2010)

How'd it go?


----------



## Talysian (May 31, 2010)

I haven't ran it yet. I'm running this in Fantasy Grounds with everything as written, and I'm starting it tabletop next week. I'm just pre printing monsters, and redoing some in the CB so I figured I'd share.


----------

